# Import taxes



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to give you guys a heads up;

We've been here for 2 1/2 years & are just importing some a few things from Africa that we couldn't bring in our personal possessions & I've just had the final bill.

Not only are the import taxes & VAT on the items obscene but we also apparently have to pay both import tax & VAT on the cost of the SHIPPING & even the CRATE the items are packed in which I reckon really is taking the pee!

Also FWIW, I recently ordered a few spares for my old car from the US & import tax & VAT was levied on the cost of the spares AND the cost of the shipping so it seems to be a deliberate policy rather than an error.

Total taxes were more than total cost of the spares! 

GRRRRRRRRR :roll:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Info's out there and it's EU wide not just a Portuguese version of taxation stating all that but always a shock when bill arrives 

I generally use a site like this http://www.dutycalculator.com/help_center/Import-duty-taxes-when-importing-into-Portugal/ before commiting to a purchase from outside EU


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

No different in any other country TM  
Taxes are added to all shipping costs


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

What....... Including the cost of the wooden crate the things are packed in?

I reckon that's really taking the p##s!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's all in the small print  this is from UK but Custom procedures laws are equal across EU except for IVA rates
"(e) Containers and packing. Include:

the cost of containers which are treated for customs purposes as being one with the goods being valued (that is not freight containers the hire-cost of which forms part of the transport costs), and
the cost of packing whether for labour or materials.
Where containers are for repeated use, for example, reusable bottles, you can spread their cost over the expected number of imports. If a number of the containers may not be re-exported, this must be allowed "


----------



## sebenza (Mar 8, 2014)

yep had some of this recent not nice .

£200 camera from HK , read pt site it suggested no import costs did not mention eu -eu only just no import costs , driver (dhl) knocked on door and asked for the 180 euro fee for god knows what , i cannot work out 180 euro tax from £200 .

dhl no reply for 2 weeks 3 emails after and ignored all calls


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

IVA I is added to ANYTHING that is imp o rated from outside the EU just as it is in all other EU countries. It is not just added to the item but also to postage/shipping costs and packaging. So the moral of the story is..... ONLY BUY FROM WITHIN EU. 

If buying on AMAZON VAT/IVA is calculated at the Portuguese IVA rate of 23%.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> Not only are the import taxes & VAT on the items obscene but we also apparently have to pay both import tax & VAT on the cost of the SHIPPING & even the CRATE the items are packed in which I reckon really is taking the pee!
> 
> Also FWIW, I recently ordered a few spares for my old car from the US & import tax & VAT was levied on the cost of the spares AND the cost of the shipping so it seems to be a deliberate policy rather than an error.
> 
> ...


You reckon that's bad, I had a client send me a broken part for me to repair, he was in the US and I was in the UK. There was no money exchanged as the part was to be returned to the US once repaired.

The client insured the item for a few hundred dollars in case anything happened to it and paid the postage to send it to me. Before it was delivered for me to do what I was required to I was presented with a £63 import and handling charge.

I had no choice but to hand over the money to the UK HMRC....and yes I could have tried to appeal for it's return but the form filling and wait, well I'd rather not bother with the stress, anticipation and almost certain disappointment after several weeks.

Death and taxes, death and taxes!


----------



## sebenza (Mar 8, 2014)

siobhanwf said:


> IVA I is added to ANYTHING that is imp o rated from outside the EU just as it is in all other EU countries. It is not just added to the item but also to postage/shipping costs and packaging. So the moral of the story is..... ONLY BUY FROM WITHIN EU.
> 
> If buying on AMAZON VAT/IVA is calculated at the Portuguese IVA rate of 23%.



yeah i was half expecting tax tbh , i thought £200 total so £48 maybe tax still a bargain , but dhl worked it out to 180 euros , then avoided my request for a break down.
but never mind have to pay to learn sometimes , ive recovered just about lol .

yep Eu shopping only from now on .


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Shopping on ebay can be somewhat a nightmare as some of the sellers are listed in the UK but stuff is mailed from places like China and Hong Kong


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

And Channel Islands who are not EU

If you keep a purchase below 150€ excluding shipping & insurance no Duty

If below 22€ excluding shipping & insurance then no IVA but certain items will still attract IVA & Duty & charges


----------

